# Front Inner CV Boot on Rene



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Gonna be working on a buddies Rene with a blown front inner CV boot and wondering if anyone has done one before? Hoping not to hard to change but any tips/pointers are apprectiated. Gonna try and take the camera with me and do a how to, will be in pictures as I dont have video.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet! 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------

